# My Updated Monsters



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Here it is.. Might not be impressive to some, but its a change into new monsters!!

Thanks to thePACK for swoop'in up the 2 ft Royal Clown Knife for me


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! I like the red tail catfish! They were being sold at a LFS for only $15 for a 5", but my friend that told me about it bought the last one. I would love to pick one up.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

nice setup man, i like that turtle


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish, my lfs has two 2 ft Royal Clown Knife for 35 dollars each


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> nice fish, my lfs has two 2 ft Royal Clown Knife for 35 dollars each
> [snapback]1133437[/snapback]​




























you cant even find 6" royal clowns around here for that price.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > nice fish, my lfs has two 2 ft Royal Clown Knife for 35 dollars each
> ...


i will take pics tomorrow of them in the 200 gallon tank they have them in


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, nice sh*t al. tankbusters are amazing to watch.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

love the knife..how big is that tank?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That knife is very impressive







Your aro's are looking great also with that pearl white color on them.
However the RTC is just my all time favourite and yours is looking reat, my compliments


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet tank AZ (ArowanaZilla)!!!

When did you get that Turt,,, RTC,,, and another arow???
Never heard you got another ones...
SweeT!!!!
What kind of turtle is that?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats pretty much my dream tank dude.....good luck


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Monsters is right

Very Nice


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow damn nice fish there

BTW: what ever happened to that 19"+ rhom that you wanted to get?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Perfecto Al. I love that RTC. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> wow damn nice fish there
> 
> BTW: what ever happened to that 19"+ rhom that you wanted to get?
> [snapback]1157966[/snapback]​


If you look close enough you can see his tail hanging out that huge royal knives mouth......









awesome fish


----------

